# Table saw 0--Junk pile 1



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 7, 2019)

Well what a crappy evening. I burned my table saw up. Cheap junk. I think I'm going to look at a bigger band saw and worry about a table saw later. I'm wondering what everyone has and your pros/cons to it. And if you had to, would you buy it again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## TimR (Aug 7, 2019)

Find an old Craftsman on CL would be my first thought. Built pretty well and folks get rid of them for a song sometimes.

Oops, just realized looking for bandsaw.
Griz seems way to go...lots to choose from.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 7, 2019)

I have had a 20" 1951 rockwell great saw. Access to parts stink. 18" 2007 Jet. 1.5 hp. Great saw. Under powered but barely. Used it for 5 yrs. Got rid of rockwell for 21" Griz. Great saw. Very stout and heavy. Plenty of power. Great customer service. Got it cheap. Because it was missing parts. Sold jet for 19" grizz. Great saw. Tried a laguna 2.5 hp 14" for 2 yrs. I loved the brake. It stopped now. Damn thing was almost impossible to adjust guides. I also do not like guides that make sparks. Made me nervous with DC. also it was a blade braking SOB. Bought as ding and dent so it cost me zero to use for 2 yrs.
Req for saw.
1 power
2 resaw size
3. Needs to be dependable
4 need brake. Almost as many people get cut on BS when off as when on. Need to stop blade.
I would buy the 2 griz or the jet(if it had brake) again.
Still have both griz

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 3


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 7, 2019)

I have the anniversary griz and love it. Well worth the money, just a little over a grand delivered.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 7, 2019)

I've been looking at that saw Cody. I like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 7, 2019)

I’ve been looking at the Rikon Deluxe 14 inch. But also thinking about putting money into my old 14 inch Jet. Doesn’t have a fence and guides are. Big enough for what I do. But then...


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 7, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> I’ve been looking at the Rikon Deluxe 14 inch. But also thinking about putting money into my old 14 inch Jet. Doesn’t have a fence and guides are. Big enough for what I do. But then...


You can get 17" griz for almost same dollars. Or a ding and dent jet in Auburn. C-list-Bandsaw-auburn

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 7, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> You can get 17" griz for almost same dollars. Or a ding and dent jet in Auburn. C-list-Bandsaw-auburn


Ps you will not regret bigger

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DKMD (Aug 7, 2019)

I’ve got the grizzly 0513. I’ve had it for almost 10 years, and I’ll buy another grizzly if I ever kill this one. Might consider a larger saw in the future, and if I do, it’ll be a grizzly too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 7, 2019)

You are right Mike. You may have saved me from myself. If I buy new will look for a bigger Grizzly with a break. I see how that is important. I need to cut some wood. Bill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 7, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> You are right Mike. You may have saved me from myself. If I buy new will look for a bigger Grizzly with a break. I see how that is important. I need to cut some wood. Bill


you find yourself in Spokane- you can try either of mine out- always looking for free labor...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 7, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> You are right Mike. You may have saved me from myself. If I buy new will look for a bigger Grizzly with a break. I see how that is important. I need to cut some wood. Bill


https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-14-Super-HD-2-HP-Resaw-Bandsaw-with-Foot-Brake/G0817
https://www.grizzly.com/products/Gr...w-with-Cast-Iron-Trunnion-Foot-Brake/G0513X2F

I would spent the extra on the 17" but both have plenty of good reviews


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 7, 2019)

Thanks Mike. Will look at the 17 in earnest. Will call ahead next time I’m in town. Son recently moved from the valley to the south hill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 7, 2019)

I have the ubiquitous Delta 14" bandsaw. Mine has a riser block, was built in 1946, and is powered by an old 1/2HP motor that puts modern 1/2HP motors to shame. It's been a great saw and has, so far, done everything I've asked of it. This fall or next spring it's getting a complete restoration - bearings need to be changed, so I figured I'd paint it while apart. If the right deal can be found on a used Delta 14", of any age, I'd not hesitate to buy one - it's such a common saw that parts are very easy to find on eBay and OWWM.org. Of course, buying bigger, if you can afford it, is always a good idea. I've got my eye on upgrading to something in the 20" to 24" range at some point in the next few years.

I'm going to kind of disagree with everyone on Grizzly. I haven't found their customer service the easiest to deal with. If your shop isn't climate controlled the cast iron surfaces will flash rust just by looking at them (even with a fresh, heavy coat of paste wax) - I think I have about as much time spent on my jointer cleaning up flash rust as I do actually using it (I realize a fully climate controlled shop would solve that problem, or at least a heated shop, but not all of us are able to have a climate controlled shop). And the fit and finish of things like some of the knobs and levers has left a lot to be desired. For example, the bar used to tighten/loosen the fence on my jointer was held on by thin little rubber o-rings. Can't count how many times I've had to find that bar on the floor of my shop. And it's a good thing I haven't had to adjust the fence angle on my jointer, because I have no idea where that stinking bar went this time and a screwdriver shaft will have to likely stand in again... And one of the kipp style levers on it stripped out the first time I used it - and I was gentle with it too - but it's made from really soft plastic. Considering I spent $1k on that jointer, I expected some of those fit and finish items to be better. Otherwise the Grizzly items I own have worked well and done their jobs just fine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Useful 2


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 7, 2019)

This is almost as bad as buying a mattress.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 7, 2019)

Sprung said:


> I have the ubiquitous Delta 14" bandsaw. Mine has a riser block, was built in 1946, and is powered by an old 1/2HP motor that puts modern 1/2HP motors to shame. It's been a great saw and has, so far, done everything I've asked of it. This fall or next spring it's getting a complete restoration - bearings need to be changed, so I figured I'd paint it while apart. If the right deal can be found on a used Delta 14", of any age, I'd not hesitate to buy one - it's such a common saw that parts are very easy to find on eBay and OWWM.org. Of course, buying bigger, if you can afford it, is always a good idea. I've got my eye on upgrading to something in the 20" to 24" range at some point in the next few years.
> 
> I'm going to kind of disagree with everyone on Grizzly. I haven't found their customer service the easiest to deal with. If your shop isn't climate controlled the cast iron surfaces will flash rust just by looking at them (even with a fresh, heavy coat of paste wax) - I think I have about as much time spent on my jointer cleaning up flash rust as I do actually using it (I realize a fully climate controlled shop would solve that problem, or at least a heated shop, but not all of us are able to have a climate controlled shop). And the fit and finish of things like some of the knobs and levers has left a lot to be desired. For example, the bar used to tighten/loosen the fence on my jointer was held on by thin little rubber o-rings. Can't count how many times I've had to find that bar on the floor of my shop. And it's a good thing I haven't had to adjust the fence angle on my jointer, because I have no idea where that stinking bar went this time and a screwdriver shaft will have to likely stand in again... And one of the kipp style levers on it stripped out the first time I used it - and I was gentle with it too - but it's made from really soft plastic. Considering I spent $1k on that jointer, I expected some of those fit and finish items to be better. Otherwise the Grizzly items I own have worked well and done their jobs just fine.



Some want to work on tools- some want tools to work for them.

I disagree on Customer service. Have bought 3 Grizz tools used and have gotten someone who knew equipment everytime. Rust- cast iron- humidity- not quite sure how your climate applies to their tools. I get very little rust-I live in desert- my rust prevention is I do nothing. but when some dummy  leaves a pile of green sawdust on rw- untreated-no wax cast iron top I have proven one thing Jet TS BS Rockwell BS Delta Planer Griz Planer BS or BS or powermatic Planer- you know what happens- next morning rust is an equal problem - no matter what brand- and the Dipshat that was lazy and left the wet sawdust on it steelwools it off and it takes about equal effort on all tops. Believe me- I have considerable experience of getting distracted cutting wet stuff....
And why did you by Griz jointer- most info said those items fit was not up to more expensive??? probably the extra $700 that The PM cost. I only have PM planer cause it was ding and dent- less than GRIZ. gotta compare apples to apples.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 7, 2019)

I've got the Grizzly G-0555 - 14 inch - Fence was a necessity for me; Grizz has a pretty decent fence! Don't know what's goin on with Matt's jointer, but my shop isn't climate controlled, I live down here in 'Humidity Central', and I've never had an issue with rust at all on my Bandsaw. Everything else in the shop will rust, but not my bandsaw. I did rub the table down good with beeswax and WD40 when I set it up, but I've rubbed the table saw down and the ways on my lathe down, and they'll rust when the bandsaw doesn't.

Only complaint I would have with mine is, it doesn't have enough throat. Won't quite clear their claimed 6" thick, hair over 5 1/2" is about as good as it gets. There is a 6" riser kit available, cost another $100. I should have ordered it right away, before buying blades. Now have a barely used $75 carbide tipped blade hanging on the wall, and installing the riser will render it useless. Although it may get broke this weekend, so I can go ahead and order the riser.

Might want to click on the link here and check out prices Eric, several of their saws on sale through 9/3. You'll save enough on most of those to cover freight.

https://www.grizzly.com/woodworking-bandsaws


Speaking from experience, it will be delivered on a semi with liftgate, make sure he can get backed up to your garage, or slide it in the back of your pickup at work or something. I was sitting in the driveway on the forklift when he pulled in; made his day. Find help to move the box, and assemble it. It's a tad lifty in the box! Instructions do recommend help assembling too. Moving the box I had help, assembling it, I did alone. That's really not a one man job, believe me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 7, 2019)

Mike, concerning the Grizzly 17, what blade should I order for resawing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 7, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> Some want to work on tools- some want tools to work for them.



Definitely agreed on that. But the option to buy used and put in some sweat equity does exist for those who either like doing that or whose budget doesn't allow them to buy new. And sometimes you can find a used machine that requires no work. My bandsaw won't win any beauty contests (hey, it is over 70 years old), but I had to do nothing to it when I bought it 7 years ago except replace the tires and put a new blade on it. It's become apparent that now it needs new bearings (something machines need from time to time anyways - I've had to replace bearings on a 5 year old lathe before; they're wear items). I could just take a couple hours some day, swap out all the bearings, and call it good and not have to service it again for quite a long while. But I figure I'll take the time to pretty it up when I'll already have it mostly broken down.

And, yeah, a used machine might need a few hours of sweat equity, maybe occasionally a part or two, and some adjustments/checking on alignment. But I've never bought a new tool that didn't need assembly and adjustments/checking on alignment - easily a few hours of work all added up. My Jet 1221VS is, thus far, the one exception to that. I basically unboxed it, bolted it down to the stand I had built for it, slid the tailstock on, and was ready to turn - I checked the alignment after getting it set up and it was dead on from the factory, so I didn't have to take the time to adjust anything. Plus I've found that a machine I've got some sweat equity into is a machine that I know better and can more easily identify what may be the problem if it isn't running right.



Mike1950 said:


> I disagree on Customer service.



We will have to agree to disagree on that. I know many who have had good customer service from them and I'm glad your experiences with them have been good. But my experiences with their customer service haven't been as great.



Mike1950 said:


> rust is an equal problem



Yes. And no. I have cast iron surfaces in the shop that get waxed only 2 or 3 times a year, even a couple that pretty much never get waxed. The jointer gets waxed very often and it's the only machine I've had rust issues with - my other machines hardly ever need any sort of rust taken care of on them. Yeah, a few swipes with some steel wool and a fresh coat of wax takes care of it. But that gets old when, during certain parts of the year you've got to do it to the jointer every other day, but no other machine has that issue. In 7 years of ownership, I've only had to remove rust once from the bandsaw table and I think I've waxed it maybe twice in the time I've owned it. In the 6 years I owned my Ridgid table saw I had to clean rust off it only a handful of times and it only got waxed a few times a year. So, yes, rust can be a problem with any machine. But I have to put in far more work to keep rust at bay with my jointer than I do with any other machine I own or have owned. But I don't live in a desert climate either - though one thing I do miss about living in ND vs. MN is that where we were in ND was a drier climate than where we're at in MN!



Mike1950 said:


> And why did you by Griz jointer- most info said those items fit was not up to more expensive??? probably the extra $700 that The PM cost. I only have PM planer cause it was ding and dent- less than GRIZ. gotta compare apples to apples.



I certainly didn't expect PM level quality and knew that's not what I was paying for. But I didn't expect the fit/finish on some of those things to be at the level they were either. Research I did on the jointer before purchasing it never brought any of that up. It has been a solid performer and has worked well. Again, I certainly didn't expect PM level quality. But buying brand new I did expect a machine that worked for me, not a tool that needed to be worked on, such as replacing a lever after the first use or constantly searching for that bar that could have easily been made in a way that it didn't fall out all the time. (One of these days I'll take the time to make a permanent solution to that bar...)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## CarySasaki (Aug 8, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> Mike, concerning the Grizzly 17, what blade should I order for resawing?



I have the wood slicer resaw blade from highland woodworking and I love it on my 17” Laguna. That and new carter guides cut through hardwood like butter

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 8, 2019)

William- I have a variety. since I have 2 saws I use a different one on each. On 21 I use a carbon Steel 3 TPI 3/4" Kerf goes up on 1" and 3/4 does the Job I want. On 19 I have a 6 TPI 1/2" carbon steel less aggressive for exotics and thinner stuff. These are cheap blades. If you are going to cut burls like I do I recommend cheap blades -one rock or nail and you have about a dime's worth of scrap steel. I also have a Carbide tip that sits on shelf for very occasional use.
@CarySasaki woodslicer is a fabulous blade for resawing. but as I found out the hard way- do not cut green wood with them. bought 2 of them long ago. Dean offered some very nice Olive, I traded for some. It was beautiful. went to cut with brand new blade after 2 cuts it was useless. figured I hits something 3 cuts (*^$%#^&&*(*((*&$^%$%^ then read up on it. there went better part of $100 bill. Have used one since and they do a fabulous job on clean dry wood. beautiful finished cut.
My 143" 6 TPI 1/2" carbon steel costs less than $20. if you buy a variety of 20 blades you get 13th free. Supercuts Rathdrum, Id. 30 min. from me helps. they also are a wealth of info.

and I resaw with the carbon steel. Carbide tip has huge kerf. a new carbon steel sings through 14"+ on my big saw. supercuts also has a carbide enhanced blade- costs more but if I really want nice resaw I use it- I think Gold. lasts longer than woodslicer but I think slicer gives better finish but at a greater price.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 8, 2019)

Sprung said:


> My bandsaw won't win any beauty contests (hey, it is over 70 years old),


Hey, @Mike1950 won't win any beauty contests either and he's over 700 years old!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 8, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Hey, @Mike1950 won't win any beauty contests either and he's over 700 years old!



ha ha ha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 8, 2019)

I would scoop that anniversary up at that price Eric before it goes back up. 

I could never understand how those little 14 inchers are so much money... just click that link and compare for almost same price you get more resaw, bigger motor, etc. Maybe it's the hobby shop thing that draws people to em but I would never buy a saw that small.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 8, 2019)

gman2431 said:


> I would scoop that anniversary up at that price Eric before it goes back up.
> 
> I could never understand how those little 14 inchers are so much money... just click that link and compare for almost same price you get more resaw, bigger motor, etc. Maybe it's the hobby shop thing that draws people to em but I would never buy a saw that small.


14" I linked has bigger resaw than yours. but once you have bigger saw you will never go back to small one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 8, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> 14" I linked has bigger resaw than yours. but once you have bigger saw you will never go back to small one.



That particular one does I must have missed that. But for the price points I just dont understand the 14s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 8, 2019)

gman2431 said:


> That particular one does I must have missed that. But for the price points I just dont understand the 14s


I do not disagree. But 14 I highlighted has a brake. it is a take off of laguna. The Jet 15 has a huge resaw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2019)

I have the Grizzly polar bear series go555 14" bandsaw. Its a great saw. I also have the riser kit. I have yet to install it only because i have about half a dozen 93-1/2" blades for it. Once they're toast, then i'll put the riser on. Although I'm tempted to do it now and just sell off the other blades.
It doesn't hurt to have a bigger capacity.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 8, 2019)

I have a 16" Jet. Run a 1" blade for major rough resaws. Upgraded to 220 from110, and that made a huge difference. Also put new Carter guides on which was a great improvement. Bigger saw = bigger sawing capability. Would recommend. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 8, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> I have a 16" Jet. Run a 1" blade for major rough resaws. Upgraded to 220 from110, and that made a huge difference. Also put new Carter guides on which was a great improvement. Bigger saw = bigger sawing capability. Would recommend. Chuck


is that the newer jet or older?


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 8, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> I've got the Grizzly G-0555 - 14 inch - Fence was a necessity for me; Grizz has a pretty decent fence! Don't know what's goin on with Matt's jointer, but my shop isn't climate controlled, I live down here in 'Humidity Central', and I've never had an issue with rust at all on my Bandsaw. Everything else in the shop will rust, but not my bandsaw. I did rub the table down good with beeswax and WD40 when I set it up, but I've rubbed the table saw down and the ways on my lathe down, and they'll rust when the bandsaw doesn't.
> 
> Only complaint I would have with mine is, it doesn't have enough throat. Won't quite clear their claimed 6" thick, hair over 5 1/2" is about as good as it gets. There is a 6" riser kit available, cost another $100. I should have ordered it right away, before buying blades. Now have a barely used $75 carbide tipped blade hanging on the wall, and installing the riser will render it useless. Although it may get broke this weekend, so I can go ahead and order the riser.
> 
> ...



I took price off that link- The 17 for 875 is a bargain. No way I would buy a 14"

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 8, 2019)

Yeah, but he isn't sawing up Burls the size of Volkswagens!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 8, 2019)

If I had it to do over, knowing what I know now, I would probably go bigger too. I honestly didn't anticipate the amount I'd use it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 8, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Hey, @Mike1950 won't win any beauty contests either and he's over 700 years old!


Careful Guys! I'm 70 and I'm older than @Mike1950. I hope you young pups live to be 70.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 8, 2019)

CWS said:


> Careful Guys! I'm 70 and I'm older than @Mike1950. I hope you young pups live to be 70.



They like to pick on me Curt cause I am so meek and mild mannered .

Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 8, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> is that the newer jet or older?


Must be old -- it's a 2002 year model. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 8, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Must be old -- it's a 2002 year model. Chuck


probably white


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 8, 2019)

Interesting


----------



## CWS (Aug 8, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> They like to pick on me Curt cause I am so meek and mild mannered .


At least your not short. Just think how bad it would be if you were short and from Texas where everything is bigger.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 9, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> probably white


White, it is! Chuck


----------

